# Where Can I Buy a Digita Gram Scale?



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I really want to avoid purchasing one online, so that's why I'm asking. I would prefer to find one at a local store, such as Home Depot, Lowes, WalMart (but still a high quality scale please), Target, Northern Tool, etc..
Any tips? Or if you don't know if any of those places will have a quality scale, do you think a local bike shop specializing in road bikes would?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Any kitchen supply store has one. I got mine at William and Sonoma


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Any local smoke shop. You might have to send ur mom in to buy it though. haha i remember those days...


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

amazon. I also got one, though its limited to 400 grams, at harbor freight for like 5 bucks


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Target, Walmart they are in the home goods section


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Smoke shops are probably the easiest place to get the super precise ones that are good for weighing to the tenth of a gram. Just remember to always carry some titanium bolts with you if you have it in your car for trips to the bike store, in many US states the cops treat digital scales as "drug paraphenalia".


----------



## stuperV (Jan 14, 2007)

The harbor freight scale has crappy resolution. It doesn't register anything i put on it under 3 grams.


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Office supply stores have them as well - Staples for example.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

got mine at office depot. cost about 50 bux


----------

